
The Twelve-Factor App (2012) - craigkerstiens
https://12factor.net/
======
mattbillenstein
Always liked this - but everyone wants Docker and k8ts nowadays...

~~~
mattbillenstein
I'll add, I've seen this materialize recently in Flynn
([https://flynn.io/](https://flynn.io/)) -- an OSS Heroku-like platform.

